# palm flake oil recipe?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

does someone have a good one that they can share- just the oils to use with palm oil flakes- the ones I usually use do not add up well in soap calc- I use lard, but want to make some with no animal fat for an option. 

Getting a farm stand put in on our place- hurray! our own outlet for farm surplus...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Do you mean palm KERNEL flakes?

I've never seen palm hard enough to flake.

Palm kernel is used for lather. 

Maybe an olive oil/ PK 70/30?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, that is what I meant! have had this box in storage for a few years 
will run that through the calc....


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Is there an online source listing the properties (creamy, cleansing, etc) of the oils? Trying to stay within the INS value on the soap calc page, and shooting in the dark. 
Just was watching some soap instructions on Brambleberry- beautiful soaps, but if you sell soaps, I can't imagine using all the ingredients they call for, and keeping the cost down to make a fair priced bar. 
another question- finding the center of my bar with a gel spot- am I taking it out of mold too early? What causes center to be soft?
Editing: just found soapmaker's companion- so have a list of properties. Also, she says, Palm Kernel Flakes can be used interchangeably with coconut oil- that is probably why I bought it! Hurray- punched in a recipe with 50% lard, 25%palm k f, and 25% olive- came out fine.
What oils do you use to keep cost down?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Millersoap.com has properties and much, much more.

I also like using an oil with high linoleic fatty acid such as regular safflower or sunflower (not the high oleic type).
Usage of only 10-15%, no higher) adds another dimension to your soap


----------

